# Here was our JR meetup herf at Statesville NC



## GoinFerSmoke

The members in the pics: discdog, Cindy, Happy1, Webmeister, Ceedee, GoinFerSmoke, Colby, Cubano Lou. As far as I was concerned I had a blast it was great to finally meet in person some of the great people on the board here. Plus finally got to see JR's and had some great food at Hooter's...

...personally I think the only reason Bob (discdog) showed up was to *GO* to Hooter's in the first place... but I didn't argue about it neither! Till we all meet again and hopefully next time even more of us!

*CigarLive members rock!!!*​


----------



## GoinFerSmoke

Oh I forgot to mention... a big thanks to Hooter's for allowing us to smoke inside too!!!


----------



## g8trbone

Looks like a great time guys. Maybe we can set something up for when I am visiting my folks over Christmas time. It would have to be the JR's in Selma if possible!


----------



## wacbzz

Looks like the meet-up was a great time...especially the "raisins" lunch:biggrin:


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Looks like Hooters had their B team working that day. I'm still upset that I missed this!!


----------



## boomerd35

Awesome- looks like a good time. But which photo are the names from? (which one's which?)


----------



## Tha Criddler

I wish I didn't have to work or I'd have been there.


----------



## zion698

Slow Triathlete said:


> Looks like Hooters had their B team working that day. I'm still upset that I missed this!!


LMAO!!!! Scott you crack me up.I was thinking the same thing.:redface:


----------



## Tha Criddler

Why no pictures inside? Is there some kind of rule?


----------



## tx_tuff

Awesome meet up. We need pictures like this from all over the country with CL members! Wish I could make it to all of them!


----------



## Maduro PiPs

Label up the guys though...I only know Bob....and you said Colby...you mean ColbyPants..Tom?


----------



## Webmeister

OK... I have been slacking, but finally got the pictures scaled for the board. Hopefully, I can post them all.

The first group is from the Blacktop Lounge and Jimbo's Comedy Club in the JR parking lot. 


Looks like I hit the maximum of 20 pictures. See the next post for more...


----------



## Webmeister

Continued from the previous post...

Next, we took the show on the road and drove down to Hooters for a bite to eat. Around shift-change time, the waitresses stepped outside to kick paper towel rolls for sections. Cindy got in on the action and tried her hand (actually her foot) at the game. I think she must have gotten our section. 

Finally a wrap-up of the days activities as everyone bid a fond adieu and headed back home.


----------



## Webmeister

Maduro PiPs said:


> Label up the guys though...I only know Bob....and you said Colby...you mean ColbyPants..Tom?


That would be Cody (Mongo). I posted the names on another thread here:
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=107438#post107438


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Great shots; thanks for sharing the awesome experience!!


----------



## FunkyCold5

Is it me or do all the pictures taken of Cindy were of her back side, except one? LOL! Looked like a blast guys!

Now, did any of those Hooter girls smoke cigars? And if most of those hooter girls were outside, who was serving inside? LOL.


----------



## Architeuthis

It's about time that part of the world posted some pics of a herf! It was getting embarrasing to have 95% of the herf pics coming from Texas... <G>


----------



## Ceedee

Mike, great stuff man! The pics tell a good deal of the story... FUN, FUN, FUN!

Let me just reiterate what an ABSOLUTE blast it was getting to meet with my CL brothers and sister in Statesville! The Blacktop was a good place to start and we got to take in Jim's comedy routine which left us all in stitches! We all got to chat with Stogie from afar to let him in on the herf and let him kno we were doing our CL duty to meet finally! Then, the party moved to Hooters, who graciously allowed us access to the back room for our herf and it got even better there... some great wings and burgers and more great smokes let us relax a bit more and we had an awesome time shooting the shittake!

The pics of the Hooters girls in the parking lot was funny, as they were kicking towel rolls football-style for seating assignments. THAT was worth watching, lemme tell ya.  Glad Mike got that on the digital 

The evening ended somewhere around 8:30 ish and we went our separate ways. All in all, it was a helluva time and gave us all the impetus to get another one organized before too long. I am really looking forward to it!

CD


----------



## discdog-cl

...personally I think the only reason Bob (discdog) showed up was to GO to Hooter's in the first place... but I didn't argue about it neither! Till we all meet again and hopefully next time even more of us!

Hey! I didn't even know there was a Hooter's there. And I don't remember anyone having to drag YOU kickin' & screamin'! lol

As said before, the GA contingent had a great time and already looking forward to the next event.


----------



## happy1

The blacktop/hooters herf was a blast and I cant wait for the next one and I'll drag criddler down and I'm sure Jim will have a new stand up routine ready. Watching the Hooters girls kicking the rolls of paper towels was a nice after dinner show. Hope we can get together again and share some good smokes and laughs


----------



## CubanoLou

Well guys It was my first get together with the guys and I can tell you all that it was a great experience specially talking with discdog about cigars man does he knows his brands. Jim which I work with always an entertainer and he brought his A game. We need to do more of these gatherings since it puts a character behind the pictures that we have in our profile and brings out the best in us. 

******** Eight Star gathering................


----------



## terrasco-cl

What a motley crew! I wish I had been there.


----------



## Tha Criddler

I would have totally been there if I knew it was going to happen.
I didn't find out till Chuck told me the day before.


----------

